# Son saccadé via bluetooth



## faramire (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai aujourd'hui fait l'acquisition d'un ampli d'une marque connue et réputée pour mon ipod touch 3e génération en ios 5.1.1

Malheureusement il se trouve que mon bluetooth ne marche pas correctement, il y a toujours des saccades dans les musiques quelle que soit la source (le lecteur original de musique ou spotify)...

J'ai reset tous les réglages, réinstaller ios5, remis comme un nouvel ipod,...

Bref, ce n'est aps l'ampli la faute mais plutôt à mon ipod, quelquun a une solution (ça fait le même problème avec mon autoradio par exemple !)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Larme (12 Septembre 2013)

Distance ?
Objet entre ?
Quel environnement ?


----------



## faramire (12 Septembre 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Distance ?
> Objet entre ?
> Quel environnement ?



Juste à côté,
rien autour ...

Je pense que c'est sûrement la puce bluetooth de mon ipod qui déconne, mais apple ne m'échangera surement pas un ipod d'il y a quatre ans


----------

